
Silver Lake, Sixth Street Partners Invest $1B in Airbnb - spenvo
https://news.airbnb.com/silver-lake-sixth-street-partners-invest-1-billion-in-airbnb/
======
SilasX
Having to raise another round before their planned IPO? I'm assuming this is a
down round?

------
zethraeus

        "Airbnb announced today that Silver Lake and Sixth Street Partners will invest $1 billion in Airbnb in a combination of debt and equity securities."
    

What does this mean relative to a private stock purchase?

